
Operation Easy Chair: How a Company in Holland Helped the CIA Bug the Russians - NN88
https://decorrespondent.nl/3789/Operation-Easy-Chair-or-how-a-little-company-in-Holland-helped-the-CIA-bug-the-Russians/106823277-f4300cc3
======
thomasrossi
I love these stories, I would have liked more details on the operation, but
also the personal story is nice to read.

------
Someone
Technical info about 'the thing':
[http://www.cryptomuseum.com/covert/bugs/thing/index.htm](http://www.cryptomuseum.com/covert/bugs/thing/index.htm)

------
Peter19
It is widely well known that most European Countries are just lapdogs for the
monster called "United States foreign policy"

